# Help GB!



## Half Baked (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm trying to send a PM to Alix that she asked me for and I just typed it out on a PM.  Well, the PM is too long and the site won't let me copy it.

I really don't want to lose it because I've worked on it for a few hours.  

Please help.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 10, 2006)

Can you copy half of it and paste it it into a pm
and then copy the other half and paste it into another pm??


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 10, 2006)

it won't let me copy the PM...I tried what you suggested.  Is it just my computer or can't we copy from PMS that are being sent.  That's so odd. 

I just retyped it onto wordpad so I can make 2 Pms now.  Thanks.


----------



## shannon in KS (Sep 10, 2006)

Or you might try opening word or a similar program and copying all the text pasting it in there, then copying the text into two separate pm's.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 10, 2006)

I right clicked on my mouse and it let me copy a pm just now... can you try that and see if it works??


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 10, 2006)

It must be my computer for some crazy reason. Just won't let me copy, but I can paste. 

I took care of it by typing it onto wordpad and sending 2 pms.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 10, 2006)

Jan next time highlite it go to EDIT... COPY sometimes when i cant copy things i use the tool bar :P


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 10, 2006)

If you can't copy it, you can do this IF you're using Internet Explorer:

Get the post on screen.

Press F11 to maximize the screen and get rid of the menus, etc., so you can see as much of it as possible -- hopefully the whole thing.

Press the PRINT SCREEN button (top right of most keyboards).

Switch to your e-mail program. Open a new e-mail message, and make sure it's in HTML, not plain text (it's on the Format menu).

Put the cursor in the body of the e-mail message and press CTRL and V at the same time.

This will paste a copy of the screen with your message into the e-mail. You can't edit it, but it can be read. If it's too long for one screen, you may have to go back and copy the next portion of it and past that into the e-mail.

HTH


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you, Doug...I'll try to remember that.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 10, 2006)

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> Jan next time highlite it go to EDIT... COPY sometimes when i cant copy things i use the tool bar :P


 
Ah-ha another great idea from people who know what they are doing on the computer.


----------

